# Hello from New York :)



## pumpkinpie (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, my name is Carmen and I'm very excited to explore everything on Specktra. I've been watching beauty gurus on youtube for many months now and I heard about Specktra from one of the gurus. 
I love makeup but I always feel like I'm doing it wrong, especially when it comes to applying blush. I'm hoping to learn a lot from here as well as providing whatever knowledge I have. Thank you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Check out my blog for product reviews and some thoughts on life.

Guilty Pleasures


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 8, 2010)

HIYA!!!!!! and welcome!!!


----------



## mahonereh (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello Carmen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always think I'm not applying my blush correctly either, lol. Since I've been introduced to the wonder that is the skunk brush its gotten a little better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Junkie (Mar 8, 2010)

Definately second the skunk/stippling brush! Its amazing for blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In any case, W E L C O M E !!!

Specktra is an amazing place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You learn so much!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Carmen!


----------



## nunu (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

welcome to the forum hun! have fun posting!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 10, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2010)

Greetings to New York!!


----------



## Ms.Nluv (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi from BK, NYC


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Carmen!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad you joined!!


----------

